# Ideas: Beastmen v. WoC. 2,500 pts



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

The title says it all.
I'm running my beastmen vs WoC in a 'friendly' 2,500 match and need assistance in ideas on how to take on these brutes.
So far here are my ideas (in no particular order)

*overwhelm: t*here's no way I can match the skill and brute force of the CORE warriors of chaos head on. I'll need to completely surround them to have a chance versus their higher WS, I, attacks and Armor saves.
I plan on having 1-2 big tar-pit units that can soak up the blows and maybe give a few back. 
1 large Gor herd: AHW. Shields with 6+ As / Ward would do nothing versus the warriors str and attacks. At least this way they can take a few down with them.
1 HUGE ungor spearblock: A bsb would be here, as well as 1 champion and 1 'killy' hero to hold off the WOC challenges and even thin the ranks. I would avoid hordes and go for steadfast. This unit would be minimum 40 large
*possibly with the "banner of true beast" for 4str primal fury attacks...could turn the battle into attrition.

*Flank*: having acess to mostly cheaper units, I can throw more at the WOC army that will be more elite units. 
1 or 2 smaller (15-20) units of Bestigors to rip into flanks
2+ units of smaller Gor Herds: roaming to hold flanks and deny ranks on CR.

IMPACT: their Initiative is higher than most of my troops, so bringing somewhat cheap chariots into the mix will help with their IMPACT hits to soften up the ranks.
DOOMBULL/ Minotaurs: Since there's 0 shooting in this game, they actually get pulled off the shelf. 1 unit of 3-4 minos with a doombull/gorebull for frenzy and AHW to hit flanks hard and provide impact hits

* Slugtounge*: incase they bring knights....

Stone of spite: possibly detonate the obligatory Sorcerer's arcane item, any hits to him would rock...maybe even a death.

I may have to have all my Heroes/ Lords have ASF just to help out on the challenges.

I'm open for any other ideas.

thanks.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

You don't really "tarpit" Warriors. You can only hold them up for a while. And for this I'd use at least two 40 strong blocks of Gors so that they can hold them up for at least two turns.

I'd combine these with Bestigors because if you're flanking you can only attack with so many models, and since these guys are... less big than Minotaurs, I think that they can dish out more hurt than the Minotaurs in this specific situation. If you could attack with every model in the front rank plus the support attacks from the rear then the Minotaurs would be the better idea.

Just be careful that your opponent is very likely to be aware of the trap, so you must somehow force him into doing what you want him to do... or do it without him noticing it. Either way, its going to be a tough game.

Oh and don't leave home without Slugtongue. He can get his points back in the first turn (just put him as close to enemy units as possible, even if it means he'll be alone) and then go on casting Lore of Death spells (thats what you wanted to give him, right? ).

Avoid getting into challenges, WoC characters, especially Lords are killers born even without any extra magical items, so if I were you I'd hide my general and BSB where they can give their buffs to the Gors without getting into close combat. Oh and don't by Champions, the overkill bonus he'd get is too great. Though if you're ballsy you could throw the Brass Bull at them or Khazrak but even then its not going to be easy.


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

Very good point about challenges. The overkill would be absurd on my reg champions. Shaving the champions from my list gives me enough for another chariot....which I'll need for impact hits.

Any character will have either High I or ASF. If they don't have this I'll make their AS absurd (1+ or 2+ min)

I'll have to stack the characters well to do this. Khazrak's Dark mail will be a life saver, as will his I and Attacks. 
I'm going to have to pray the ungors hold. Though if i boost their STR to 5 (banner of beast + wyssans) they could actually do some good damage into the WoC core. 
the chosen I'll have to hit from minimum 2 sides at once...maybe even 3 if I can.
The 4th mino would be there for wounds taken off, because those WoC will hit them and hard. Planning of giving the BKine a magic weapon with Init 10 to help...plus their frenzy with the Doombull.

wish me luck.
2 days annd counting.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

I wish I could give you some definitive insight, but I dont know to much about current beastmen units and rules. Warriors are a tough fight for everyobody really to be honest. But from what I have seen it seems like you have at least, if not covered as many angles as possible, accounted for them. Which means no surprises. Im sure your warherd will return with many glory trophies, victory or not!


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

If I were you I wouldn't even try beefing up my characters/champions because if even a moderately well equipped WoC character comes your way you can say goodbye to him because he'll get his ass handed to him. I'd spend the points in getting more bodies, especially two additional Minotaurs because four isn't going to be enough, you'll need six. Hell, maybe eight so they can form a big 9-man block with the Doombull (which I don't recommend; his points could be used to buy almost another unit of Minotaurs).

The ungors will hold... if your General and BSB are nearby and they maintain Relentless.

I would let them come forward while I adapt to his apparent strategy and then start moving the lads into position. Keep in mind that you need time for the flankers to hit home and that your opponent willl most likely be aware of this and he will attempt to counter your every move. So don't panic if you end up soaking up damage with the flankers and flanking with the Gors and Ungors because from the side they can dish out much more damage than the Warriors on the side.


----------

